# Micron Filter



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Vortex, Nu-Clear, Ocean Clear and I believe there are a few others.

I have had micron filters and the only time I have run them is the one time I got green water and after I did huge gravel vacs.. A well maintained aquarium will not need a micron filter...

You used to be able to find DE impregnated cut to fit pads. Not sure if you can still get those or not. I have found that when using DE you have to maintain your canister way to often for my liking. Then if you dont use the DE and just go with a micron filter the cleaning process can be a PIA.


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

all the Nu-clear and Ocean Clear filters i found needed an external pump. is that correct? i like how clear it makes my water. i dont run a polishing pad in my other canister caz it gets gunked up to easy thats why i run the magnum to get me the super clear water......... that way i only need to clean the micron filter weekly and the other filter less offten. with out the micron its still clear but the micron makes a noticable difference.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes they all require an external power source. 

I am not a huge fan of Magnum filters. I owned a couple of them many years ago and they were very loud and required maint way too often for my liking. My Eheims keep the water in my tanks crystal clear and I only have to service them every 3-4 months. 

I use quilt batting from walmart instead of the polishing pads they offer in my classics and it does a superb job at polishing the water. Not quite as good as the eheim pads, but a good job none the less. 

Now, I do use the Eheim pads in my Pro II 2026 because I can get them dirt cheap on Ebay.


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

ya i dont like the noise my Magnum makes and its hard to use. i want some kind of micron/polishing filter on my tank. so i was thinking either the vortex or getting an eheim classic and using very little bio media and add a few extra rough pads and alot of "polishing pads" or filter floss/quilt batting does that constrict the flow to much?


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Is there a filter material to get serious silt out of my tank? 

Tank: 29g with HOB filter and regular cartridge. 

WARNING: Bag O Sand from Menard's has tons of silt and organic matter. Do not use.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

For water polishing, at the minimum you need a micron filter. Magnum 350 will filter out all particles 5 micron and up. Pretty good for polishing. I run it full time on my 45g main tank. I also have a Vortex D-1 I run before hard core picture sessions, gets everything out down to 1 micron. 

If you already have a Magnum, spend the $7 on a micron filter. Don't buy a Magnum for this purpose, buy a Vortex instead.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

By simply using DE with your magnum and micron filter you can remove particulate matter down to 1 micron as well. 

You can get a lifetime supply at any pool supply store for under $20


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

cut to fit and run inside your canister or any other filter without much bypass... fill up quick though and I had to change it everyday to keep a good flow... great for removing suspended particles that never seem to settle from new susbstrate.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4353&pcatid=4353


----------

